# 'Deeper' fishfinder for iPhone and Android



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

This had to happen, I guess. Interesting to have an ultrasound device at some depth beneath the surface.

http://www.indiegogo.com/deeper

MC


----------

